# Trails Kreis Würzburg



## Baggusch (20. September 2008)

Hi, 
kennt jemand gute trails um Würzburg??


----------



## Rotwild Ritter (21. September 2008)

Bitteschön:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=96297


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baggusch (21. September 2008)

Danke aber ich dachte eher an einen  Freeride trail ...
wenn jemand zufällig gerade einen baut oder bauen will ich würde gerne helfen.
Wenn jemand noch was gutes kennt kann ja mal schreiben


----------



## X-Präsi (22. September 2008)

Trotzdem würde ich es dann mal hier versuchen.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=40
 Trefferquote könnte erheblich größer sein 
Falls Ihr beim Planen Tipps und Unterstützung braucht, einfach mail an [email protected]


----------



## Baggusch (22. September 2008)

Ist es eig. erlaubt einen Trail in den Wald zu bauen, wenn man den Förster gefragt hat??


----------



## X-Präsi (22. September 2008)

ist es eigentlich erlaubt, eine Frage zu stellen, die schon hundert Mal gestellt wurde, ohne erstmal die Suchfunktion zu quälen? 

Spaß beiseite: die Antwort lautet ganz klar: JEIN.

du kriegst dann zwar vermutlich keinen Ärger mehr mit dem Forst. Aber genehmigt ist das Ganze trotzdem nicht. Und wenn sich jemand auf den Appel legt und was tut, kann die Toleranz des Försters finanziell gestraft werden. Denn er bzw. zunächst mal sein Brötchengeber ist evtl. in der Haftung, wenn er eine Strecke geduldet hat, ohne etwas für die Absicherung möglicher Gefahrstellen zu tun. 

Wenn Du es genau wissen möchtest, geh doch mal auf unserer www.dimb.de in die Rubrik Legalize Freeride. Da findest du unseren Leitfaden in dem Du so ziemlich alle Anworten zu dem Thema findest.


----------



## johnny blaze (3. Oktober 2008)

*edit*


----------



## flocu (3. Oktober 2008)

Im Hexenbruch in Höchberg wirste evt. fündig.

Den Thread sollte man aber echt ins Frankenforum verschieben...


----------



## Birk91 (2. November 2008)

kommt drauf an ob das ein privatwald oder ein staatswald ist 
mit den richtigen genemigungen bestimmt bei einem privatwald ist das kein problem 

ich hatte das problem das wir mit dem besitzer geredet haben durften auch den trail erschließen DOCH irgendwann sprach es sich rum der trail wurde stark befahren das war auch alles noch schön und gut aber irgendwann kamen dei motorcroser auf die idee das es ganz toll sei im wald rummzufahren also fuhren sie auf den trails und irgenwann gabs stress mit dem besitzer weil benzin im wald eig nichts verloren hatt


----------



## Highsider84 (2. November 2008)

tjo dann muss man halt aufpassen wem man alles von dem trail erzählt...
ich bin auch gerade mit nem Kumpel dabei ne Freeride strecke anzulegen mit Drops,Sprüngen und Anlieger Kurven. das ganze isn Gemeindewald !! ja wenn uns da der förster erwischt... keine ahnung was dann is. auf jeden fall machen wir des so, die strecke fährt keiner der nicht mitgebaut hat ! sie is auch sehr sehr schwer zu finden. versteht sich von selbst das wir es auch keinen anderen sagen wo die strecke is...
höhere gewalt is es natürlich wenn jemand die strecke durch zufall entdeckt und es dann weitererzählt... dagegen können wir nichts machen


----------



## Birk91 (2. November 2008)

naja wir hams auch nich rumerzählt aber wir ham jetz so viele baumstämme eingebaut wo ich mit einem bunnyhop drüber komm aber kein motercrosser mehr spass hatt 
is zwar fies aber die ham meinermeinung nix im wasserschutzgebiet verloren 
aber zu dem erwischen gell.....
kumpel von miir is mal von der polizei rausgezogen worden  sollte 50 strafe zahlen hats verweigert muste vor gericht hat sich natürlcih selbst vertreten und hatt gewonnen alos musste nichts zahlen weil die polizei nichts nachweisen konnte 

mit dem förster hatte ich aber auch scho ne auseinandersetzung aber das habe ich so geklärt das wir biker dafür sorgen das die wege motercross leer werden aber habn ich ja oben schon geschriebn 

MFG BIRK


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Birk91 (2. November 2008)

naja wir hams auch nich rumerzählt aber wir ham jetz so viele baumstämme eingebaut wo ich mit einem bunnyhop drüber komm aber kein motercrosser mehr spass hatt 
is zwar fies aber die ham meinermeinung nix im wasserschutzgebiet verloren 
aber zu dem erwischen gell.....
kumpel von miir is mal von der polizei rausgezogen worden sollte 50 strafe zahlen hats verweigert muste vor gericht hat sich natürlcih selbst vertreten und hatt gewonnen alos musste nichts zahlen weil die polizei nichts nachweisen konnte 

mit dem förster hatte ich aber auch scho ne auseinandersetzung aber das habe ich so geklärt das wir biker dafür sorgen das die wege motercross leer werden aber habn ich ja oben schon geschriebn 

MFG BIRK


----------



## Highsider84 (2. November 2008)

MX'er ham im wald nix verloren !!! so einfach is des ie sollen auf ihre abgesperrten strecken ! hab mal gesehen wie einer nur mal mit ner normalen enduro maschine den reifen auf nem stück waldboden hat spulen lassen... das drecks ding gräbt sich voll rein in den boden das is wie ne fräse. 
noch mal zu dem weitererzählen... ich denke je weniger leute von dem trail wissen umso besser

mfg


----------



## Birk91 (2. November 2008)

ja aber wir haben ihn zu wenig versteckt und jetz ises mir eig egal weil mit´lerweile wird ist es richtig geil eine kurve iso ausgefahren des ma da richtig durch semmeln kann und des fängt in den anderen auch schon so an mein fahrradcomputer hat da manchmal auf dem trailstück max geschwindigkeiten von 45  da kommt dann auch schön adrenalien wenn man da mal mit dem hinterrad an einem baum den wir reingelegt haben  hängen bleibt 
dei motorcrosser waren auch nicht mehr da 
....aber sie haben auch viel kaputt gemacht sie haben wie du gesagt zimlich viele kuglen hinterlassen ich kann die gerade noch so schlucken mit meinem 150 mm federweg aber es hatt schon 2 kumpels hingehaun  weil ma die dinger auch immer erst kurz vorher sieht


----------



## kamrehn (7. November 2008)

Probier mal am Waldfriedhof (gibt auch nen versteckten Parcour), oder am Reichenberger Schlossberg. Auch nicht schlecht ist der von mir schon beschriebene Trail 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=355129 Da sind ein paar geil steile Dinger dabei. Richtung Reichenberger Sichelsgrund..

Wer sucht der findet


----------



## Birk91 (16. November 2008)

wie schauts eig jetz aus mit uns bikern darf man rein rechtlich jetz auf trails fahren oder kannes da zu polizeilichen problemen kommen 
MFG BIRK


----------

